# Are there symptoms of a failing HID bulb?



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

Hello, lighting experts, I need some help diagnosing an HID lighting issue.
I suspect that my ballast has gone bad. From reading other posts, it seems that my problem is fairly typical of a failing ballast in that the driver's side light has been randomly turning off within the first 5 minutes of driving and it was normally solved by shutting off the lights for 5 seconds and then turning them back on. After this "cycle" it would remain on during the rest of the drive, regardless of the duration.
Today, it just makes a brief, dim flicker and does not turn on at all.
My passenger side works perfectly and has done so since day one.
Specs: Hella Celis ring lights with the TM Tuning drop-in kit on a 2001 GTI
The shop that did the install did not disable my daytime running lights and it wasn't until a few days later that I discovered the error.







So, I'd say that it ran with the low voltage situation for a few days. Ah, live and learn.
Does this sound like a faulty ballast? Or could it be something else that I need to check before I spend money on a new ballast? Thanks for any input you might have.
Also, can I use different ballasts for drivers/passenger side? Or do they need to be a matching brand/type? Thanks again from someone still learning the hard way.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Are there symptoms of a failing HID bulb? (yum)*

if it is just donig it on one side then a quick easy way to test for a bad ballast would be to switch up sides. if the problem follows the headlight around then yes your ballast is kaput. 
Usually bad bulbs will just stop working all togther and a sign of old age would be very blue output from a factory rated 4300K bulb.
hope that helps.
Also....I would highly suggest going with a relay wiring harness to keep the power from the battery to the ballasts stable. Drawing power directly from the battery is better than sending it through the headlight switch and all the other wiring.
I am assuming that your running OEM HIDs and have the 10/12 pin adaptors for those headlights.
I believe a member on here by the name A2B4guy does alot of wire harnesses and makes ome specifically for MK4 OEm HID headlights. Just a thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Are there symptoms of a failing HID bulb? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_if it is just donig it on one side then a quick easy way to test for a bad ballast would be to switch up sides. if the problem follows the headlight around then yes your ballast is kaput. 

I decided to pull it apart and trouble shoot it. This is what I found. I hope this makes sense to you. 

The situation again is that the passenger HID works fine, the drivers HID does slight flicker and no light.

1. Switched ballast = no change
2. Switched igniter = no change
3. Switched both the ballast and igniter = no change 
4. Checked pin connection, replugged = no change

There was some corrosion beginning on the connection between the Drivers Ballast and the Drivers Igniter.
Also, the bulbs are 5600k so they are bluish to begin with. I have not swapped bulbs yet to test that. The kit is supposed to be plug and play, if that addresses your 10/12 pin comment. I'm not 100% on the technical aspect but I do believe there was some kind of adaptor for the original plug to make it fit the new lights.
So, does this rule out the possibility that the equipment is faulty? Where can I check next?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Are there symptoms of a failing HID bulb? (yum)*

are we talking OEm Hella or bosch equiment or are you runningn and aftermarket Drop in HId Kit?


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Are there symptoms of a failing HID bulb? (BrunoVdub)*

I do believe it is an aftermarket drop in from the way the description is worded: 
This HID kit from TM Tuning is the most extensive, complete and high quality HID kit that we have ever seen for aftermarket or OEM headlights. These HID kits are assembled with only high quality OE electronic components, the installation and connection of the kit for install is flawless.
You simply plug, mount and power up!
There are many different aftermarket HID kits on the market today but there are clear differences of quality and performance between them. This kit was tested as #1 by TM Tuning against 20 other kits on the market today, even against some OEM kits. Because this HID kit was specifically made for aftermarket use it had many characteristics that enable it to perform better and more efficient against OEM retro fit kits.
I can't seem to link to the direct page that shows the kit but it's under http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...age=3#
then click the HID lighting kits link. There is a picture of the equipment that was included.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Are there symptoms of a failing HID bulb? (yum)*

Blue Xion - definitely a "kit" and not OEM.
Have you tried swapping the bulbs yet?


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Are there symptoms of a failing HID bulb? (dennisgli)*

not yet. that will have to wait till after work today.
does the lack of change in performance by swapping the ballasts and igniters rule out the possibility of those being faulty?
TM is offering to test and replace the units under warranty if they are faulty, but I'm not sure if I would be wasting my time and money on shipping if they are ok.
Thanks for both of you guys for your input. It's definitely appreciated.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Are there symptoms of a failing HID bulb? (yum)*

ok, i swapped the bulbs and that seems to be the problem.
can someone confirm that a failing bulb will flicker?


----------

